# Does your Hav sleep with You!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just wondering...Dexter just learned to jump on the bed, I needed to sleep and did not want to fight with him. You guessed it, he stayed in the bed.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Not all of them. They have a choice of their own and some prefere their own bed...but my boys seems to prefere me at all times so I do always have warm feet


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd slept with us for a couple of months but he kept waking DH up at night and trying to push him off of the bed. 
He's back in his crate unless DH is away on buisness...then he sleeps with me because I can sleep through anything..lol


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

I am always worried that Rey will mess on the bed. Rey stays in the crate all night without a wimper to potty if we close the crate; but if the crate is not closed he will relieve himself in the middle of the night (without a wimper or a notification). I'm afraid that if he had free reign on the big bed he would find a place delightful for a late night potty.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Only when DH is not there and when we want to sleep in and he's up getting on our nerves.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jackson has only slept on our bed a couple of times. He likes to get up there and cuddle and hide under the comforter, but after that he is ready to get down and find his own spot. It took him a year before he would sleep in a bed, and we keep it in our room, but he gets in and out of it all night. He likes to "guard the threshold" and we have also noticed that he likes to sleep in between our bedroom and whoever else is in the house, i.e., if one of the boys is home, he sleeps in the foyer so he can see down the hall if we come out of the room, but also close to the steps in case our son comes downstairs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker sleeps with me now, but I didn't let him until I was absolutely sure he was house trained, when he was probably about 1 year old. I had always planned on it...he makes me feel more secure, he's sweet and just sleeps quietly all night, snuggled up against me.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Half and half. They both sleep with us in their crates on the bed...yup, a little tight even in a king size bed. We have tried to have Evye sleep with us but she always crawls back in her crate. Bentley I am too worried he would pee, or worse.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Riley sleeps with me on his own side of the bed in his own doggie bed. He sometimes sleeps at the foot of the bed....but never bothers me. I've actually found that I sleep better if he's there!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty has slept with us since I was on a trip when she was 3 months old, it was pouring rain when we arrived and I did not go back to the car for her crate. She is a great bed buddy.

I never expected to have a dog sleep with me, she is the first.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes- all 3 do but I love it! Dash sleeps between my and DH's shoulders. Belle on the otherside of DH's legs and Dora either under the bed or on the top of DH's pillow (he leaves one there for her but about 90% of the time, he uses hers!) depending on her being distracted or level of warmth.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marble sleeps in his crate next to my son. 
Gina


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

*Not exactly....*

It's more like we get to sleep with them! ound:

Tango (our Havanese) sleeps snuggled against me. Soleil (our Pomeranian) sleeps on my pillow. Lily (our Bull Terrier) sleeps curled up between DH and me.

Yes, they tolerate us being there!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We wanted Cicero to sleep with us BUT he had rather be in his crate and away from the snoring.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

for sure, Molly sleeps at the foot of the bed on my side, because I don't move as much as my wife. And the truth of the matter is that ,contrary to what some "experts" have suggested, dogs wil not become "dominant" by sleeping with us.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

All of mine sleep in crates, except Stella, who sleeps on my daughters bed-


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jean is that a full or queen size bed? We have a king and could fit another 5 in the bed. I can't even reach my husband at night and we're thinking of going down to a queen. Another reason is we're going to be moving and don't know what kind of house we'll get and a king might be too large. Ugh, choices :brick:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

All three sleep with us in our king size bed. Without them there, it would feel strange!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Heck yes! Pepper sleeps either in DH's spot when DH is away, or between us - always on top of the covers. He used to sleep above my head or on the headboard shelf, but has moved down to the mattress in colder weather. April (Chi/Pug) sleeps under the covers by our feet. Even in the hottest weather! 

I find it soothing when they snuggle with me and I will fall asleep faster if I can feel them nearby.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Jan: That is a queen sized bed. I had a king for years when I was married, and we used to joke that we had to pack a lunch to visit each other!  If you like to be cozy, I think a queen is perfect.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

JeanMarie said:


> Jan: That is a queen sized bed. I had a king for years when I was married, and we used to joke that we had to pack a lunch to visit each other!  If you like to be cozy, I think a queen is perfect.


JeanMarie, that's cute! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper hates our bed! is so much more comfortable in his own crate. We keep the door open and he could sleep anywhere but he sleeps in his crate. Cash has been sleeping on the bed, usually at the foot of the bed not bothering anyone...but lately he has been using either me or my DH's limbs as a pillow and growls when we move.... he also has been jumping down in the middle of the night (a 23 lb have wakes you up when he jumps off the bed) so we are experimenting with dog beds on the floor for him.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

We have a very tall four-poster bed that is about 3-3.5 feet off the ground. There is no way Linus has a chance of getting up there, and I always worry about him falling off if he is up there with me getting pet. 

Of course our Luke sleeps with us. He lives for bed. He sleeps under the down comforter often with his head on a pillow (between us).


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee sleeps in his crate all night long.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is in his crate at night. He'd LOVE to be up on our bed but it's very high, I have to use a step stool to get in, and I'm afraid he'd fall during the night. He has jumped up on it a few times! I can't believe he could jump that high!

We've only been married for a little over two years so I think it would get a bit, um....crowded. :eyebrows::redface:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Both of mine have slept with us from the beginning. They are very good and usually will settle down as soon as we get in bed. But, sometimes they have to play a little first. Shelby picks her spot towards the foot of the bed, and Kodi sleeps on my pillow. 

The best is waking up with them. First it is belly rubs and then they will do their Hav biting, snorting and sneezing games.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Both boys sleep with me in bed. The girls used to also but they can't get up there any more and they're too heavy for me to lift. For little dogs, Milo and Bailey take up a lot of room. The both stretch out and make themselves comfortable. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam and I both have had dogs and cats (and one rabbit) that have slept on the beds with us since we were small children. Our Havanese slept on the bed with us until we ran out of corners. We had four that slept on the corners of our bed but as the numbers increased we had up to 8 crates in our bedroom. Past that point I built the addition on our house with the new bedroom and dogroom. Now they only sleep on the bed with us when we go to shows or something when they go with us and we stay in hotel rooms.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, and I forgot to mention that when we got our new bed a few months ago, we upgraded from a queen to a king so we would all have more room. :biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

My DH used to say that we had different zip codes in our king bed. I'm the one who likes to streeeeetttcccchhhh out. It all started when I was pregnant . . . no bed seemed to be big enough.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Once we opened the crate doors at night the girls never looked back. LOL They own the bed. Actually I think Bella would be happy to stay in the bed all day, if only she could convince me to stay too. LOL


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

In crates! I like my space, we have just a queen sized bed, and we don't want anything that licks to keep itself clean in the bed with us at night!!:biggrin1:
Fortunately Dusty and Indie are perfectly happy in crates.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Mollie sleeps on my head and Bailey sleeps between my husband and I. We only have a queens size bed so I think we need a king


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Michelle:


> The best is waking up with them. First it is belly rubs and then they will do their Hav biting, snorting and sneezing games.


 ound: I agree! Mine wait on the bed for me to open my eyes. As soon as I do, they both come bounding across the bed, tails wagging. Then the tumbling and snorting (I love the snorting!) begins. I love it!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Janan- That is probably one of my favorites too. Dasher is out of control with watching your eyes. I have had quite a few face scratches and he bounced me before I was really awake! But I wouldn't trade being that loved first thing in the morning for anything


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> Jan: That is a queen sized bed. I had a king for years when I was married, and we used to joke that we had to pack a lunch to visit each other!  If you like to be cozy, I think a queen is perfect.


Oh my, now we do have a dilemma. I showed your bed to hubby and he said go with the queen. After finding out it's not a full, I don't know what to do. I was thinking there was 6 inches difference between a king and a queen but it's 16 inches. Why don't they have something in between?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

earfax said:


> Mollie sleeps on my head and Bailey sleeps between my husband and I. We only have a queens size bed so I think we need a king


Hm.....and we have a 60 pound standard poodle in the mix along with the havs.
King? Queen? King? Queen?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady has slept in the bed since he was about 5 months old. He starts off next to my DH snuggled in his arm with his head on his shoulder (it is very cute). Then after about 20 minutes, he moves to his bed on the floor. In the morning, he comes back to bed and hangs with us. Just this week, Dugan has moved to the bed from his crate. He sleeps towards the bottom of the bed nestled in my legs. I love having them in bed with us.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They started off in their crates, then out, but in our room with the door closed. They then ended up in the bed with us because they kept ME awake on my side of the bed, wanting to get picked up! Our bed is very high off the ground and they can't get up or down on their own. I'M the one that sleeps better with them on the bed, so there you go. :biggrin1: Hubby's grown accustomed to it by now.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

For us...... different rules apply depending on where we are.
At home, Cosmo sleeps in his bed beside our bed as our bed really is too tall and I was afraid of him being injured when he was a puppy. Even now he would need stairs. He is then able to slip into the bathroom and cool off on the tile.
At our holiday home he knows he is allowed to sleep with us and hops on and off all night. The same when we are on the road in hotels. He is very agreeable to all the changes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I like waking up to them in the morning too but I'm not a big fan of the actual sleeping with them as we only have a queen sized and DH already takes up most of the bed! So our compromise is that they get crated over night and then get taken out for potty in the morning with DH and then it's back to bed with me for another hour or two until I get up. It's the perfect compromise!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, Benji and Lizzie sleep with us. Lizzie starts by sleeping at my feet. By dawn, she crawls up on my tummy to sleep. Benji sleeps between my and Dh's shoulders. When Lizzie moves back to my feet, Benji snuggles up with me. Lizzie is so funny, she sometimes checks during the night if I am alive. She sniffs my face, keeps her cheek close to my nose. In the morning, she pats my tummy or hand to wake me up. When I wake up, she begs for belly rubs. It is so cute.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Is the Pope Catholic...does a bear _ _ _ _ in the woods??

2 boys every nite...paws up - fur belly shots and snoring away!!!

My favorite snuggle time...but......Austin wants a potty break around 2 am..during summer - door is open - fortunately during winter slider is one step away...i do it in my sleep! snuggle back in bed for 10 min then i hear the whimper at the door - 

then straight back to bed he goes...oh that would be our bed!


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Momo is not allowed in carpeted areas in my house unsupervised, therefore, no access to the bedroom when I am sleeping. I have a small bed. If we sleep with him,we would probably roll on him


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Both Artus and Cisco are not sleeping with us, they sleep in the kitchen, door closed


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Jérôme said:


> Both Artus and Cisco are not sleeping with us, they sleep in the kitchen, door closed


That's what we did at first...then we started putting her crate in our room, she's a great alarm clock! When hubby is away, or falls asleep on the couch and never makes it up to bed, Sophie is sleeps with me :biggrin1:...usually at the foot of the bed.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't have a hav yet (this summer!) but when I get one he won't sleep with me. Not that I wouldn't allow it but I have a problem that I am not still when I sleep. I have had nightmares where I kicked a dresser, where i fell on floor, hit the headboard etc, and actually injured myself. Only happens once every couple months but my prior dog (passed away about a year ago at age 15) decided to sleep on the floor after one of my episodes lol. He would get on the bed till I went to sleep then go down to his bed on the floor to sleep where it was safe.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Mimi slept in her crate when we first got her because my only rule was to not let a dog sleep on the bed with us. (ha!) She was allowed on the sofa, but not on the bed! Once she was potty trained, she stayed in her bed on the floor next to me. The alarm would go off, and she would wake up, act excited, try to get our attention...DH or I would take her out to potty, go back and snooze or stay up and play. So then one day DH put her in bed with me for another snooze and I sort of let it pass...

Then when I got laid off, she would be on the bed more and more, especially because I stayed in bed longer. Somehow she slowly made her way to sleeping on the bed with us. Our bed is about 3.5 ft off the ground and we have a king... so she has occasionally found her way up there but most of the time I put her up there :biggrin1: 

She snuggles up beside me or sleeps at our feet when she needs her space. I love it!! 

I don't know if this is common, but Mimi "digs" into the comforter until she is satisfied with its comfort level . She likes the softest blankets or the most squishy pillows  She sleeps through the night and hasn't had an accident.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is still in his crate but we're debating whether to put a dog bed in our room and allow him to sleep in it. He's a year old and hasn't had an accident inside in so long I can't remember. I'm just worried that he might at night if he had room to roam around so we haven't done it yet. How will we know when it's the right time? I'd keep the crate and just leave the door open in case he wanted to get in.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

mimismom said:


> I don't know if this is common, but Mimi "digs" into the comforter until she is satisfied with its comfort level ..


We call that "Digging to China" ound: ...Todd does it with pillows, blankets...even his seat in the car.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

mikeb said:


> I don't have a hav yet (this summer!) but when I get one he won't sleep with me. Not that I wouldn't allow it but I have a problem that I am not still when I sleep. I have had nightmares where I kicked a dresser, where i fell on floor, hit the headboard etc, and actually injured myself. Only happens once every couple months but my prior dog (passed away about a year ago at age 15) decided to sleep on the floor after one of my episodes lol. He would get on the bed till I went to sleep then go down to his bed on the floor to sleep where it was safe.


Sounds like a smart dog! Ha! You can get some wonderful doggie beds, or many seem to like just sleeping in their crate in your room.

You must not get very good nights of sleep, yourself, though...


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

I have only have Bacca for 2 months. When I got him I planned on crating him. First night in my house he jumped on the bed and slept on my pillow. So much for crating him. Only problem is he snores! He was also 1 and and 1/2 years old and housebroken so I never had the potty issue.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*Bed sleeping Havs*

Ah ! Bella has slept with us since we rescued her 2 years ago. Never an accident and will stay in bed all day if we allow her. Once in awhile she ventures under the bed but always ends up snuggling with us. Tucker (our Papillion) sleeps in his crate in the room. Sheds too much and I have allergies. Our new little Lukey so far sleeps in the crate in the bedroom. He can get up and down with no problem. He starts out in bed until Mark comes up with Tucker and then they both go to their crates. While he has not had any accidents in the house - yet - we are not sure what he would do during the evening. I'm sure eventually he'll also be in the bed. Sandee


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Buttons absolutely sleeps with us. She's a little restless sometimes, but she's light as a feather and you can hardly feel her moving around. Until of course she settles in and decides she needs more room so she kicks me! She doesn't, however, kick Mark...oh, no, no, no! :nono: She would never kick :hail: "Marky" the love of her life - the REASON the sun rises and sets in her little life! 

She really cracks me up!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh it's just so funny how they worm their way into our lives and our beds. Because of allergies I said no dogs in the bedrooms... that was my rule. Then ok in our bedroom- but in their crates, "I don't want those dirty paws on my bed..." then it was OK, they can be on the bed while we read... and then one night we fell asleep...and so did they and that was that. Now 3 years later...as I said Jasper prefers his crate after the reading is done... and I think Cash may prefer his own space too...But if they want it--they are welcome in our bed.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

It's amazing what they can do. I promised my husband no dogs in the bed! Now we watch TV at night with 2 cats and Bacca sharing a Queen size bed with us. How I wish I had gotten a King sized bed!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Bogart and Brando allow me to sleep on my bed with them...I knew it was a mistake going from a King to Queen size bed...

I don't think I've slept a whole night through in about 3yrs. It's funny Bogart takes the bottom half and Brando the top. Lately Brando has gotten into the habit of waking me up by licking the top of my head from ear to ear.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is the 4th night, dh has Dexter. Dexter won the 1st time, when he wouldn't quit jumping on the side of the bed to get up to the bed when I was trying to sleep during the day. The 2nd time - dh sleeping in bed said no (I was not home) and Dexter sleep in his bed next to the bed. 3rd time - I am in bed (I work nights); Dexter wins! 

Dexter will sleep in dh spot when I am sleeping during the day (3 days in a row). Let's see what happens when dh and I are together again on Saturday. 

We have a King size bed and love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So much room that you can turn and not bump into your partner. We started with a Full, then Queen, and now King size bed.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

King or Queen- ask the dogs 

My DH is out of town and I don't know about the rest of you but I don't get more room in bed. Personally the only thing my king bed does is let the dog's have more room cause there is always one or two dogs up against me. When DH is out of town, all 3 and they can never pick the same side! Belle and Dash always have to be touching someone. Dora tries but she gets too hot and has to move.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Now I wonder how many of you have put your furballs back in the bed with you this AM???? Snort, burrow, sneeze (that's the routine at our house on Sat.)
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
:bump2: :bump2: :bump2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Since Day ONE she's slept in the bed, but she's really no bother at all and will cuddle when she's falling asleep and then sleep by me half the night and DH the other half the night. Her thing here lately is to fall asleep with me cradling her and her head on my shoulder, on her back  So I have to fall asleep on my back..lol The things we do for the dogs, I tell ya..


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Now I wonder how many of you have put your furballs back in the bed with you this AM???? Snort, burrow, sneeze (that's the routine at our house on Sat.)
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> :bump2: :bump2: :bump2:


Lol...that's our morning routine..I crate Todd at night but when he gets up in the morning the kids let him out of his crate and he jumps in bed to wake me up.
There's nothing better than a furry alarm clock to wake you up in the morning with ear lickies and kisses.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori always starts out in bed w/us and sometimes she'll stay there for most of the night. But usually, she gets off to go to her crate within a few hours. I think our moving around bugs her, lol. Occasionally, after leaving to sleep in her crate for awhile, she'll come back on the bed, I think it's because she's cold.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scout must sleep on the bed with us.

Lincoln much prefers sleeping under the bed. He gets too hot on top with all the covers, and I think he gets crowded.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Max started out in his crate but after 3 weeks we put him in bed with us.
Bessie from day one has slept with us. Max at the foot of the bed or
in between Rick's legs. Bessie cuddles right up to me or Rick. She gives
Rick a face wash every morning. They have never had an accident in bed.
Paula


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok.................How do I talk my dh into letting Dexter sleep with us? When I work nights, Dexter is told to go to bed by dh and Dexter sleeps in his little bed in our room, but when I am sleeping during the day (last 4 days), I have allowed Dexter to sleep in the bed with me. Dexter actually gets excited when I am in the bed because he knows I will let him in the bed. 

Dh is worried about the dominant thing I am sure. But, just how dominant and aggressive can a sweet adorable Hav be?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know about the dominant theory... Tucker doesn't have a dominant bone in his body, I don't think. In bed he always waits for me to get settled, then finds his spot.

Maybe Dexter will just learn that when Mommy sleeps in the daytime, he gets to sleep in bed with her. They are pretty smart that way. It might not be a big deal, if your husband continues to not want him in bed. That way, you'll still get _your_ snuggle time with Dexter! :thumb:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Sheri!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Ok.................How do I talk my dh into letting Dexter sleep with us? When I work nights, Dexter is told to go to bed by dh and Dexter sleeps in his little bed in our room, but when I am sleeping during the day (last 4 days), I have allowed Dexter to sleep in the bed with me. Dexter actually gets excited when I am in the bed because he knows I will let him in the bed.
> 
> Dh is worried about the dominant thing I am sure. But, just how dominant and aggressive can a sweet adorable Hav be?


Linda , your hubby doesn't have to worry about the "dominance" issue because this has nothing to do with dominance. This is just a case of personal preference.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dave, 

What is your opinion on the book the Monks wrote about raising their dogs? This is the only book dh has read on dog behavior. I must have at least 10 books that I have read about animal behavior....need to go through them again, now that I have my pup. It is hard to remember everything you read. I take information from different books and agree and disagree. I am ALL for positive reinforcement.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy is allowed on all our furniture. Usually we watch TV in the living room - but sometimes we watch in the bedroom if we DVR'd a show in there. Daisy gets in bed with us while we watch TV or read books, and she is allowed to "take a nap" with me in the afternoon. But when we go to bed for the night - she goes in her crate. She understands "time to go to bed" and jumps off the bed and goes into her crate which is in our bedroom inside an ex pen. The crate is covered with a blanket (except for the front ) and I think she feels like it's her "little den". When she's really tired - she goes all the way to the back - otherwise she has her nose hanging out the front. She could sleep on floor - but she always heads into her "den".

I wouldn't care if she slept with us - I'm just afraid we'd roll over on her - or trip over her if one of us gets up in the middle of the night...


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

*Rico-yes, Lucy half and half*

Rico has always slept with us. he's either at DH's feet or up against my back. he comes and goes during the night. We have a high, king-size bed, but a foot stool allows him to jump up and down.

Lucy likes to get up with us and stay until she's tired, but she really prefers her own bed. It's on the floor on my side of the bed. She can see me and Rico and is very happy there by herself. When I take them out in the AM, usually around 6:30, she'll come back to bed and stay with us until we get up for the day.

I'll whisper "Wanna get up?" in the morning and they both jump up and follow me to the kitchen to make coffee.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, can anyone guess my answer??  Actually, Holly likes the security of her crate at night, but snuggles and tunnels into the pillows and blankets in the morning. Duffy is an all-nighter kind of guy. It's actually rather nice of him to allow me part of his queen-sized bed to sleep on. I will roll over sometimes in the night, and Duffy is sitting and looking at me, wondeing if it's time for his tummy rub yet. When we have both of our fur babies in bed with us, I love it. Duffy does "talk" and run in his sleep, though. I just reach out and pet him and get him out of his dream, so he settles down again. I've never seen Holly do that. She's a kicker!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dave,
> 
> What is your opinion on the book the Monks wrote about raising their dogs? This is the only book dh has read on dog behavior. I must have at least 10 books that I have read about animal behavior....need to go through them again, now that I have my pup. It is hard to remember everything you read. I take information from different books and agree and disagree. I am ALL for positive reinforcement.


Hi Linda the Monks books are from what I have read about them is that they are old school . Dog training has come a long way since they firsrt came out. They have reversed some of their methods apparently . If you want good books ,read anything by Ian Dunbar Jean Donaldson Karen Pryor Pat Miller Patricia McConnell Stanley Coren Roger Abrantes Turid Rugass to mention a few.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

The Monks in Tibet raised Tibetan Mastiffs. They say the close relationship of the Tibetan Mastiff with man has given the dog an uncanny "human" understanding. Generations of working as a guardian of yak and sheep has produced a disposition and temperament of controlled strength, initiative, and fearlessness, tempered with patience, loyalty, and gentleness.

I wonder if they slept in the same bed??


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep, Maddie sleeps with us, furbelly up. But she also has her crate and dog bed on the floor and will spend part of the night in them if I'm too restless for her liking. Our Havs aren't pampered much. :laugh:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

How can you deny a cute furry baby the opportunity to snuggle with Mommy at night? Just kidding, some of us need our sleep (I'm a very light sleeper) and fur baby also is safer and more secure in her own space. JMO. My dogs love their crates, that's where the treats are dispensed. I wasn't big on the family bed idea when my son was small either, so please understand.


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

Avery sleeps anywhere she can.

Crate
Sofa
On my JEANS
and the bed..

These are just a few places she likes to sleep.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww.....Avery is a doll. Brings me back to my feline days. They absolutely loved a pair of jeans to sleep on....and they slept in bed with me.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Love Avery's last photo especially . . . classic Hav position!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:whoo: Talked dh into letting Dexter sleep in the bed...............now, to get use to sleeping in the bed again.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> :whoo: Talked dh into letting Dexter sleep in the bed...............now, to get use to sleeping in the bed again.


So, what, Linda...you've been sleeping with Dexter in his crate? ound:


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

I would love for Zoe to sleep with me especially when my hubby is away at work. However, my 3 year old is still in the bed with me and has bad allergies and so Zoe is not allowed to sleep with the two of us all night. Now yes she does get in the bed but she does not sleep with me at this time but she will in the future.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, well, we always said it wouldn't happened and then Guapo got snipped and guess who felt so bad for him?! Luckily, neither of really notice him because he's a pretty restless sleeper.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Walked back to the bedroom last night and Dexter decided to sleep in his own bed last night.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sheri, you're quick!! LMBO ound: 

Awwwwww, Avery is adorable!! Love the pics.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Avery reminds me of my Rico!! She's so cute!

Rico looks just like that with his belly up LOL


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy used to sleep with me and i admit that i miss his company but kaylie has forced me to make some changes. she absolutely loves the feel of the down comforter but she pees on it too! and it's a pain to clean that big down comforter.
so now they both stay in the pen overnight.

joe


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy splits his time between his crate and our bed. He's been fully house broken since he was 6 months and that's the time we stopped locking his crate door.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie will not sleep in the bed. She asks to get down, then she goes into her crate.
The girl likes her personal space.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We had a problem with Scooter growling if he was on our bed and we tried to take him down. It's been several months since we let him come up for a bit before bed but last night we gave it a try. He snuggled with me until DH came up for bed and then I picked him up to put him in his crate and he went right in! I was so happy! I'll try not to let it be an every night thing but I like that I can have him snuggle with us for a little while before bedtime.


----------



## cbernes (Oct 17, 2006)

Three of our four are in bed with us. Roxie likes to go in her private crate near the bed and asks to go there about 11:00 pm. I wish we could fit a king bed in the room.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter has been sleeping in OUR bed. That is...............Once Dexter has dug his way to China, he settles after 5 minutes and then goes to sleep.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Miko used to be able to jump up and down the bed and sleeps with us. Once we got Milo, he seems to have trouble getting onto the bed. If we put him on the bed, there's a 50% chance he will jump off if Milo is on the bed too. Sometimes both sleep above our head nicely. Sometimes Miko growls if Milo is too close. Miko also has a fav spot that Milo loves to steal. They are just too cute. Milo also has a habit of kicking us in the face when he has nightmares.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Digging to China must be a Hav thing because Bacca also does that. He has to get the spot just right and then he gets himself settled. He is great because once he's settled he doesn't move until morning.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, definitely must be a Hav thing. They both have cushions in their crates and they have to dig and paw at it until it's just right. Then they usually end up settling down with 90% of their body on the hard plastic and maybe a paw or 2 on the actual cushion.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We are really trying to break the digging habit because.....Dexter tries to dig between the cushions in the living room all the time and when he gets into our bed at night. 

We say "No digging" and give him something else to focus his attention on.... A training in process....................

Dexter and I went to bed l (big bed) last night.....dh already there and sleeping (in the big bed), Dexter checked him out and settled right away without digging to China! :whoo:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> We are really trying to break the digging habit because.....Dexter tries to dig between the cushions in the living room all the time and when he gets into our bed at night.
> 
> We say "No digging" and give him something else to focus his attention on.... A training in process....................
> 
> Dexter and I went to bed l (big bed) last night.....dh already there and sleeping (in the big bed), Dexter checked him out and settled right away without digging to China! :whoo:


Dexter sounds like such a cutie !!! I'm so jealous. I would love for them to sleep with me. We would crush Bentley if we rolled over on him and he could get hurt badly if he fell off our bed (high)...but I would Love Evye to cuddle up beside us...she just prefers her crate. We give her the option and she heads for the crate each and every time. Poor me


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Laurief said:


> All three sleep with us in our king size bed. Without them there, it would feel strange!


Tugger anxiously watches us from around 10:00pm and on to see when we are turning in. As soon as we hit the first step he is already in bed. We have a king sized bed so there is lots of room. We have had him in bed with us since we first brought him home. I have always found that it helped with the night time potty training with the puppy as he could see and hear us sleeping and he just followed our rhythm. Now,he usually won't get up until we are up first, unless it is a weekend. He will sleep in until about 9:00 but then starts pawing at us to get up and let him out.

Deb


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*Bed sleeping Havs*

Well, I have to say Mark and I were not going to let Lukey sleep with us until he was almost 1. You all guessed it - for the past week he has been in bed with us and Bella. He started crying at 5AM every morning and it was so sad. I could not resist. With the king size bed it's not so bad at all. We don't even know they are both there. Now we sleep peacefully and we are ALL happy. Tucker prefers his crate and I'm happy about that because he sheds soooooooo much. You just can't have a Hav anywhere but in bed with you.
Sandee, Mark
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

*We sleep with our Hav*

We lasted 3 days when we got Fipsy before she slept with us. I would put her in her crate, go to bed, and then she would start his awful moose howl. Honestly, I thought she was going to die. I have never heard anything so mournful or so loud from a little puppy. Anyway, long and short of it is that coming to bed with us at night is probably her favourite thing of the day - My husband goes to bed before me, so she comes into bed and gives him lots of licks, digs around, and then sleeps at the foot of the bed.

Our bed is very high, so she can't get on it without me lifting her up and she has never tried to jump off of the bed. She just loves it in bed.

The only time we use our crate now is when we go out and I hate putting her in there.

I work from home, but I may be taking a part time job for 2 1/2 days a week. I would be close to home and could home at noon hour for her. I am wondering how stressful this is going to be, and should I put her in her crate when I am gone. Honestly, I am worrying myself silly about this, because she is so attached to me and I am worried that she will be so lost my herself.

Sandi.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

I know what you mean about the crazy sounds they make. Bacca sounds like a cow sometimes.I never knew a dog could make those sounds!

I also work and we have our routine down pat. I come home for an hour and make lunch for my DH and me. We also walk Bacca on nice days. We have our RLH session for a little while and then he watches me leave from the top of the steps. He is also attached to me a the hip so I was worried about separation anxiety but have no problems. He has the run of the house except for the master bedroom where I keep the door closed. I feel guilty leaving him but he seems so happy and well adjusted. Sometimes when I have to work late I go home and bring him in the office which he absolutely loves!


----------



## Michelle Wilson (Mar 28, 2009)

When i first got my puppy i was really good about using the crate.... then, i got a terrible cough and so i was sleeping in the guest room so i wouldnt keep my husband awake. I couldnt resist letting my sweet puppy sleep with me. After the cough went away i tried to have him in bed with me and my husband; the problem was he would jump off the bed and leave us a nice potty to find in the morning. I put him back in the crate and he cried and cried.... I had an idea to borrow my neighbors extra large crate that they werent using and put my pup and my kitty in there together and no not a peep comes out of the crate at night. I can't believe my 1 year old cat puts up with it but they cuddle up together and sleep all night.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> Jan: That is a queen sized bed. I had a king for years when I was married, and we used to joke that we had to pack a lunch to visit each other!  If you like to be cozy, I think a queen is perfect.


Because of my back we bought a new king and it's hard as a rock with a lump in my hip so back it goes. We decided to get a queen instead until we laid in one at the store and tried to figure out how the standard poodle could fit. So the queen was out and the new bed comes next Monday....a king. 
The havs are great and sleep up on our pillows so they take up no room. The standard poodle thinks she's a clown and decides to sleep sideways on the bed when she's in a mood. Most nights she has either her leg or head over my leg so with a queen I might have her whole body on me....oh and she kicks at night. I swear she's giggling when she does it but she swears she's sound asleep and doesn't know a thing about it :flypig:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Michelle Wilson said:


> I can't believe my 1 year old cat puts up with it but they cuddle up together and sleep all night.


PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE take a picture of that and post it for us to see!!! That's so sweet!!!


----------



## Michelle Wilson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, I'll take one tonight. They are so cute together.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## tyra310 (Mar 16, 2009)

we have a lovely little short haired too. She is 5 months and adorable. A big hit where ever we go. And of course she sleeps with us. Tho she has recently moved from between us to the foot of the bed. I told my husband I thought our snoring bothered her. haha.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Big moment for us. Evye slept on the bed all night long. She had no interest in cuddling but instead went down to the end of the bed. I have a very high bed and was nervous all night long. About 2 a.m. I hear a plop !!! Scared me to death. I get up and turn the light on...Evye not on the bed, Evye not on the floor...so where is Evye???? She was in between the mattress and the foot board. I could see 2 little black eyes peering out at me. Pulled her out and back to sleep she went. I stuffed pillows between mattress and footboard.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG, glad Evye's ok! Where does Bentley sleep?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye is fine. It didn't phase her in the least. She didn't fall to the floor, just midway between the two. Bentley sleeps in his crate, they both did up until last night. We have tried to get Evye to sleep with us but she always headed to her crate by choice. I still worry very much about her getting off the bed during the night but Bentley is still so little that falling off my bed could/would be very dangerous. 

In fact I had a 2 a.m. potty call and I put Evye in the crate until I got back in bed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Poor Eve! I am really glad you heard something! Good idea about filling up that empty space so Eve doesn't fall back down.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh I'm so glad Evie is okay. That must have given you quite a start.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Neither of our guys sleep with us but last night we took down Scooter's crate and he slept in a doggie bed next to Murphy's crate. We had to put him in a few times and kept telling him to "Go night-night!". We heard him get up during the night, stretch, rub his face on the carpet a few times, and then he went back to sleep. He did great!!! When DH woke up to Murphy whining in the crate Scooter was sound asleep right in front of Murphy. Very sweet!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww. That is so sweet Ann. Don't you love it when you realize that they really do love each other.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I forgot how much time a little puppy takes even though it's only been a year but...it's so worth it!!! They're my sweeties!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sharlene, I know exactly how you feel as our bed is very high too! Ricky did the same thing Evye did... fell between the mattress and the footboard. lol I tuck our duvet in every night so he doesn't falsely think there is something solid under the duvet that hangs over the edge. He has fallen off the bed twice in the past almost 2 years, which isn't too bad, and he's a big guy so I'm not as worried as if it were Sammy. Still, I sometimes sleep with one eye/ear open because I'd hate for one of them to get hurt. 

The pros, though, are just too many for them or for us to have it any other way. :biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That's why I love this forum....two heads are always better than one. Great idea !!! I can fold the comforter down to the end of the bed so she can't fall through. I stuffed pillows there but that would be a ritual to have to go through every night....so thanks for the suggestion. Last night she lasted about 20 minutes and went back into her crate. I sure slept a lot better.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes...make sure something is stuffed in that space!! This brings bad memories to me because my niece lost her 21 month old son because he slid off the bed during the night and got caught by the footboard and he strangled to death. A rare freak accident...but stuff that area...or crate, please.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Yes...make sure something is stuffed in that space!! This brings bad memories to me because my niece lost her 21 month old son because he slid off the bed during the night and got caught by the footboard and he strangled to death. A rare freak accident...but stuff that area...or crate, please.


That is so terribly sad. What a traggic thing to happen !! Things we never give any thought to turn out to be so dangerous. Your poor niece and family.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

> Yes...make sure something is stuffed in that space!! This brings bad memories to me because my niece lost her 21 month old son because he slid off the bed during the night and got caught by the footboard and he strangled to death. A rare freak accident...but stuff that area...or crate, please.
> __________________


How horrible. I'm so sorry for your families loss.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Sleep tight all night*

I never ever thought I would have my puppy sleep with us but my resolve lasted all of about one minute. I put Murphy's little puppy bed beside my bed
he got in layed down and promptly jumped out and whined for me! Up he came and he has slept with me ever since. he slept on my pillow for the first few nights. One night I woke up and he wasn't there, I looked all over for him and called him with not even a tiny whine. I was getting freaked out when I thought to look under the covers. He had crawled under the covers to the end of the bed and rolled off and was trapped between the edge of the bed and the sheet, but he was sound asleep and snug as a bug in a rug. He now sleeps at the end of the bed and sleeps very soundly.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

Jammies sleeps with us. Actually, she sleeps behind my head on my pillow. The best thing about that is, she will curl up and put her face against my face and I will tell her how much I love her and that I will never love another dog as much as I love her!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Yes...make sure something is stuffed in that space!! This brings bad memories to me because my niece lost her 21 month old son because he slid off the bed during the night and got caught by the footboard and he strangled to death. A rare freak accident...but stuff that area...or crate, please.


Oh I'm so sorry for your family


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We got a new bed and it's pretty high. I have to jump up to get into it so I worried about the dogs. Now they have their own 2 month old kind sized bed to sleep in. I don't know how long this is going to last as they can jump up on the tall bed easier than I can. Part of the night they go to 'their' bed, part of the night they're up on the new bed.
The big screen TV is in our bedroom and what do the dogs do? Sit up and watch it and block our view. I wonder if we should just hand them the remote too? :suspicious:
I took this before putting 'their' comforter on and our headboard hasn't been put on the bed as we need to paint the room.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you very much. Yes, I'm always sure there is no way that she can fall down between the matress and the headboard. I feel like a true mother, I wake up every time she makes a move!

Here is Shannon "letting" Jammies think she is winning!

View attachment 21858


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

That's funny.....yes, I think they should have their own remotes! Also, you may want to consider switching beds with them...LOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jammies said:


> That's funny.....yes, I think they should have their own remotes! Also, you may want to consider switching beds with them...LOL


Little buggers, they probably would control the remote given the chance. They love animal shows and the movie Mama Mia. 
We just got the taller bed because the one the dogs are using made me feel like Wilma Flinstone sleeping on a rock so it's only 2 months old. I'm not giving the dogs the new pillowtop. 
See how much higher the new bed is? Would it hurt anything to take it off of the frame and put it on the floor? I can get the low profile bed frame, but even that's too high. I'm only 5'3 and have to jump into it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My bed is high too Jan, I have a little footstool to climb in. I love the look of a high bed, your bedding is so elegant and pretty!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jan,
My bed is high, too, and I have to grab the covers and haul myself up...

I've thought that before too long I'll need to get one of those little trampolines to put by my side, and use it to bounce up in. ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Jan,
> My bed is high, too, and I have to grab the covers and haul myself up...
> 
> I've thought that before too long I'll need to get one of those little trampolines to put by my side, and use it to bounce up in. ound:


ound:ound:ound:

I thought the visual of you grabbing the covers to pull yourself up was funny, but a little trampoline next to the bed....ound:ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> My bed is high too Jan, I have a little footstool to climb in. I love the look of a high bed, your bedding is so elegant and pretty!


ound: The bedding set cost me 40.00 from Big Lots. It came with 3 pillows and I bought a few more that were on sale to go with it. I guess I'll have to shop there more often :biggrin1: I got tired of paying a fortune only to have the dogs puke or burrow into the bedding with their nails.
The footstool is a good idea but you'd have to see me in the morning to understand. My feet hit the floor, my body gets out of bed, and about two hours later my brain gets out of bed. My friends love to come over and laugh at me when they wake me up :suspicious:
A footstool getting into bed would be great however in the morning getting out of bed....now that could be dangerous  There's a cedar chest at the foot of the bed I guess I could use...heck the dogs have that down to a science :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Jan,
> My bed is high, too, and I have to grab the covers and haul myself up...
> 
> I've thought that before too long I'll need to get one of those little trampolines to put by my side, and use it to bounce up in. ound:


ound:ound:ound: You'd have to post a video of that!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I never seem to find deals like that! Part of the reason mine aren't on the bed is that we have a silk duvet, no way they're getting near that. DH isn't even allowed to touch it! ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I want to thank you all for the sweet thoughts on my family's loss. I just wanted to remind people that rare accidents do happen and these new furbabies are tiny and like to venture into tight places. Cicero is the only pet I have ever had that will not sleep on the bed ~ so I guess the snoreing has gotten louder in our older age. :biggrin1: 

Jan, Love the bed!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I never seem to find deals like that! Part of the reason mine aren't on the bed is that we have a silk duvet, no way they're getting near that. DH isn't even allowed to touch it! ound:


I did my whole bedroom working around my comforter set. My 17-1/2 y/o feline, in her decline, spent a lot of time of the bed and had made pulls in the comforter. I bought a spare so in case this set ever become discontinued, I wouldn't be stuck not being able to replace it. She passed, I put the new comforter on, and what do my dogs do?????? Put pulls in the new one. Guess I'll buy a third one...or redo my room.

Jan, love the new bed.


----------



## Harry the Happy Havanese (Apr 1, 2009)

Harry sleeps with us. I originally did not want him in bed with us. When he was a young puppy (10 -11 weeks old) right after we got him, I tried to have him sleep in his kennel near the bed. He made it a couple of nights with my arm draped over the side of the bed, so he knew I way there. After a few days, this was not good enough for him, he wanted to be with us. So I put his kennel at the foot of the bed. This lasted two days. After a week or so, I finally gave up and let him stay in bed with us. 

This decision was helped by the fact that I had him house trained in three days to use a pad inside when he had to go! As a very young puppy he could only go so long without having to go number 1. He did let loose a couple of times on an old sacrificial comforter that we used during this time. We would cut off his water 2 hours before we went to bed and make him go before we put him in bed. After a couple of weeks he would wake us up (usually by nipping at out noses) if he needed to go in the middle of the night. He can now go as long as 15 hours without going to the bathroom! I don't know how he does it. I sometimes can't go 15 minutes! He always has a pad inside in case he needs to go, but he seems to prefer to go outside. This took a while for him. He really got comfortable using the pad inside.

Harry now sleeps with us. It sometimes seems like he takes the whole bed! He sleeps above my pillow, in between us with his head exposed and his body under the covers, upside down with all paws up in the air, under the comforter, at the foot of the bed and pretty much anywhere else. He usually does not bother us at all. He is actually quite warm in the winter. He gets very excited when he knows we are going to bed. Usually he "digs" into the comforter to make his "den" before he goes to sleep. We have had a few nights when we didn't have him with us (vacation, moving) and we miss having him in bed with us. He is quite a sight to wake up to! All fur all the time! The only "problem" is that he really does not like to sleep in. Once he knows we are awake, he wants to go out and do something.....see the world....etc.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, the boys sleep with us...they even have a set of steps to get up and down cause our bed is too high for them!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I never seem to find deals like that! Part of the reason mine aren't on the bed is that we have a silk duvet, no way they're getting near that. DH isn't even allowed to touch it! ound:


I can understand that. My mostest favorite bedspread was silk and cost a mint. Oh it felt so good to sleep with. It held up great until one of the dogs got HGE and we woke up to a bed full of vomit.
It was spot clean only and hubby told me he'd do his best to get it all out...what a guy! You can't spot clean the whole top of it especially after it's sat there because this was after we took the dog to the doggie hospital and I told him to throw it in the trash. 
I still have the shams......and still miss the bedspread.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments about the bed. I looked back at the picture of it and it's so high you can't even see the nightstands.
The View just had a portion of their show where they redid a living and dining room from Big Lots for a woman. It looked pretty nice!
I have a friend that I have to drag out of their furniture dept in Big Lots. She's been married 2 years and her husband has an awesome couch set with matching tables that he spent a lot on before they married and she loves to constantly change things around in the house. There have been a few times she was on the verge of ordering new couches and tables in there and I drug her out. Her husband would have a cow if she got rid of his set. Could you imgaine her going home and saying, "Gee honey, love your living room set but I just bought a 300.00 one to replace your over 15,000 one so you might want to have a yard sale to get rid of it". I wouldn't even want to be a fly on the wall for that one....but I'd be the first one at the yard sale ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL, I didn't even know they had furniture there!

The master bedroom was the first thing to be redone when we moved into this house 4 years ago and it's so beautiful! It's my favorite room. I even took down the ceiling fan and had a chandelier put in, DH hates it though because he misses the fan.


----------



## patsteo (Apr 2, 2009)

Mickey and Annie have been sleeping with us since they were 6 months old and never had an accident on the bed. We take them out right before we go to bed and they hold it all night. Some mornings they don't even want to get up when the alarm goes off! They were very difficult to house train though and it took us over a year to potty train. They're now 20 months old and still occasionally have pee accidents in the house (but never poop). It's tough with two cause you never know who did it .


----------



## patsteo (Apr 2, 2009)

Mickey does the same thing. I think it's their natural instinct to create their bed.


----------



## DukesMommy (Jan 29, 2009)

*Ok.. someone is going to make fun of me, but....*

:redfaceuke sleeps in a pack-n-play crib right next to my side of the bed! He is only just at 5 lbs, and my DH is a kicker at night and I was afraid he would fall off the bed (it is kinda high up). We have a set of stairs up to the bed, and he gets up there with me when I go to bed, and stares over the edge into the crib until I put him in there. He absolutely loves it! He has never made a peep, and he is not a jumper, so it is so cute to wake up in the morning to this little nose just barely peaking over the rail. He has also never had an accident at night in it, but would probably have one if he had full run of the bedroom at night.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

DukesMommy said:


> :redfaceuke sleeps in a pack-n-play crib right next to my side of the bed! He is only just at 5 lbs, and my DH is a kicker at night and I was afraid he would fall off the bed (it is kinda high up). We have a set of stairs up to the bed, and he gets up there with me when I go to bed, and stares over the edge into the crib until I put him in there. He absolutely loves it! He has never made a peep, and he is not a jumper, so it is so cute to wake up in the morning to this little nose just barely peaking over the rail. He has also never had an accident at night in it, but would probably have one if he had full run of the bedroom at night.


We will not make fun of you, hon, so long as you post a LOT of pics of your cutie in that crib!! :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Yep, I have to say that both of our Hav's sleep with us. And as a matter of fact all of the other dogs we have owed have also slept on our bed :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Did you mean to say, do I sleep will my Havs?
YES!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Before Bailey and Simba, my dogs were rescue dogs and they always slept with me right away since they were older. We got Bailey and Simba when they were 8 weeks old & they slept in their pen, which was set up in the living room. Twice they climbed up and peed on my bed during the day and it turned out to be a hassal and a trip to the laundromat, my kind size comforter would not fit in the dryer, well it fit, but took two and half hours to dry. I hated not having the boys in bed with me. They turned one years old in January and are finally house trained, or I am trained to them, either way they sleep with us and I love it. No accidents, sleep soundly and I am a happy camper!!! By-the-way, we purchased a new, GE Profile, dryer and now I never have to go to the laundromat again!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I wonder if sleeping with dogs is a childhood carry over of sleeping with your favorite stuffed animal...only Hav's are alive, warm and cuddly (..and sometimes snoring bed hogs!!! ound: )


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

But Havs are so cute they all look like the most adorable stuffed animals ever!


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Isabel sleeps with me sometimes. She seems to prefer her crate though. I would let Cuba sleep with me, but he tends to get into mischief when I let him sleep on the bed. The last time he slept with me when I took a nap. When I woke up, I discovered he chewed through the zipper on my fleece. Other times, he will get off the bed and roam around my bedroom making noise. Once he gets done with his clothes chewing phase, I will definitely let him sleep in the bed though.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter has been sleeping with us in our bed without problems, but he still likes to dig to China once in a while and occassionaly he will find China and stop digging. If he doesn't find China fast enough, I usually just pet him and then he rolls over for a belly rub and he is quiet for the rest of the night. 

No accidents in the bed. Dexter was about 4 months before he really started sleeping with us. 

I love the puppy licks when Dexter needs to go out in the morning and he always licks me! We go out and then come back to bed to sleep for another hour or two, then another puppy lick and Dexter is ready to get out of the bed. 

Dexter usually ends up sleeping at the end of the bed.

We have a King Size bed, so we have plenty of room for Dexter.


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Well I havde been away for while. Lina, who is Kubrick's baby brother?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Esperanita said:


> Isabel sleeps with me sometimes. She seems to prefer her crate though. I would let Cuba sleep with me, but he tends to get into mischief when I let him sleep on the bed. The last time he slept with me when I took a nap. When I woke up, I discovered he chewed through the zipper on my fleece. Other times, he will get off the bed and roam around my bedroom making noise. Once he gets done with his clothes chewing phase, I will definitely let him sleep in the bed though.


Oh, I have had the best laugh of the day !!! Perhaps for the week.:biggrin1:


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Cuba is a busybody. He is always into something. His biggest thing now is to get something he shouldn't have, such as my sock, and induce Isabel to play tug of war with him. I can't wait until Isabel loses he puppy canines. At least maybe then I'll have fewer holes in my clothes from tug of war...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I even took down the ceiling fan and had a chandelier put in, DH hates it though because he misses the fan.


You've GOT to post pictures of that!!!! 
Hubby and the dogs lay on the bed under the fan and love it. I turn it off when I go to bed and the dogs give me the evil eye. Hubby just sleeps through me turning it off.


----------

